
The end of the world podcast with Josh Clark - robarr
http://www.theendwithjosh.com
======
robarr
It's a science driven podcast about the existentials risks we face.

Per it's own website:

Oct 4, 2018

We humans could have a bright future ahead of us that lasts billions of years.
But we have to survive the next 200 years first.

